# Just A Reminder



## Lakeshore Marci (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey everyone, 
Marci from Lakeshore here. Just a reminder that as you get your units out and ready for spring, be sure and check your seals, especially on the roof where you don't normally see them, and re caulk anything that looks like it could need it! Spring is only a month away and I wish everyone a fun filled camping season!
Have fun and think spring!
~Marci~


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Great tip. Thanks for thinking of us.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Good tip


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is one of the first things I do when my baby comes out of winter storage.


----------



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks Marci
Its a great reminder.

One of Your Old Customers


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

A good word of advice. Knock on wood! No leaks yet!

Eric


----------

